# CF Sandisk extreme pro failure



## langdonb (Sep 27, 2018)

After shooting 50 frames of a Martial Eagle is south africa just now, got the shock of my life. Took the card out, put in reader, tried impiorting to LR CC classic...NO IMAGES from today showed!. I know the camera (5D4) recordered at least some because when I took a quick look on the LCD, I saw the images! So somehow they disappeared! I took some quick shots after reinstalling the card and they wrote to the card and could be imported to LR

I installed a new card in hopes that the images are still on the card. Any suggestions please fire away...


----------



## pcaouolte (Sep 27, 2018)

Have you got a card in the other card slot on the camera? Have they been recorded onto that card?


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 27, 2018)

Sandisk cards come with image recovery program - have you tried that?


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

Do not write anything on the card! It is very likely that it can be rescued. I do not know how import work. I do not use LR but even if I did I would simply use copy paste and work from there. Mikehit is right. Many (if not all) sandisk extreme pro cards come with a 2 year access of rescue pro.


----------



## langdonb (Sep 27, 2018)

Good to know the sandisk recovery program exists. I am travling in South Africa for another 1.5 months, but will look into that program...Is it an app one downloads


----------



## langdonb (Sep 27, 2018)

Spoke to soon! I found it online...thanks to all for the advice...hope it works!


----------



## langdonb (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikehit...did a search and on Sandisk website says "they"do not provide any software...they only recommend two programs that one must buy a license for...

Do you have backround or details on your comment?

Thanks


Mikehit said:


> Sandisk cards come with image recovery program - have you tried that?


----------



## langdonb (Sep 27, 2018)

pcaouolte said:


> Have you got a card in the other card slot on the camera? Have they been recorded onto that card?



No I only use the CF slot...

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 27, 2018)

langdonb said:


> Mikehit...did a search and on Sandisk website says "they"do not provide any software...they only recommend two programs that one must buy a license for...
> 
> Do you have backround or details on your comment?
> 
> Thanks


Whenever I have bought a Sandisk card there has been a little slip of paper in the box with an access code. However you can get a feee download trial version
http://www.lc-tech.com/pc/sandisk-rescuepro-and-rescuepro-deluxe/

I have also very successfully used Recuva which is also free

https://www.ccleaner.com/recuva


Good luck!


----------



## ethanz (Sep 27, 2018)

tron said:


> Do not write anything on the card! It is very likely that it can be rescued. I do not know how import work. I do not use LR but even if I did I would simply use copy paste and work from there.



I would second that. Do not try to take pictures on that card again. There still may be data on it that could be overwritten if you put it back in.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2018)

langdonb said:


> Mikehit...did a search and on Sandisk website says "they"do not provide any software...they only recommend two programs that one must buy a license for...
> 
> Do you have backround or details on your comment?
> 
> Thanks


All of my Sandisk cards come with recovery software via a coupon with a activation code. The software must be downloaded.

They have had this for at least 10 years, I have a bunch of the coupons, and have tossed many old ones.

Did your Sandisk cards not include the coupon? 

BTW, my Lexar cards also sometimes include coupons.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.lc-tech.com/pc/sandisk-rescuepro-and-rescuepro-deluxe/?lang=en

It's the sandisk rescue pro deluxe for which they give license for a time interval.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

It's the following that worries me:

"I took some quick shots after reinstalling the card and they wrote to the card and could be imported to LR"

Let's hope nothing useful has been overriden


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2018)

tron said:


> It's the following that worries me:
> 
> "I took some quick shots after reinstalling the card and they wrote to the card and could be imported to LR"
> 
> Let's hope nothing useful has been overridden


I doubt that the card has a problem, but doing a low level format(also called erase, wipe, etc) writes to every memory cell on the card and bad memory cells are mapped out. You can't do this in camera, I do it in my PC, just do a full format, not a quick format.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I doubt that the card has a problem, but doing a low level format(also called erase, wipe, etc) writes to every memory cell on the card and bad memory cells are mapped out. You can't do this in camera, I do it in my PC, just do a full format, not a quick format.


I didn't imply that the card has a problem. He took a few test shots after the incident (the deleted photos) so this is a little worrisome. To have maximum probability to recover photos the card must not be written before the recovery attempt. Afterwards, whatever....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2018)

tron said:


> I didn't imply that the card has a problem. He took a few test shots after the incident (the deleted photos) so this is a little worrisome. To have maximum probability to recover photos the card must not be written before the recovery attempt. Afterwards, whatever....


Thought that he had recovered the photos. If/when he secures them, a full format of the card is a good idea.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thought that he had recovered the photos. If/when he secures them, a full format of the card is a good idea.


Don't argue with that. Of course it is a good idea.


----------



## langdonb (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi to all,

Thanks for all the comments. I bought two of these cards new from B&H and don't recall seeing any coupons for software, so will contact them. And it was the first time I used the problem card...

Good news is that I used an app EaseUS date recovery and was able to recover all the images, including the test images I took! 

I do not plan to use the card again and will return to SanDisk for a replacement when I return home...why try and reformat and have that happen again? 

Again, thanks to all!


----------



## tron (Sep 28, 2018)

I am glad you recovered your photos. Of course getting a new card cannot be a bad idea. But although I am not a LR user I just believe that a better strategy is to copy/paste first and then act on a copy. I do not trust software to do that for me.
But again good news


----------



## ethanz (Sep 28, 2018)

tron said:


> I am glad you recovered your photos. Of course getting a new card cannot be a bad idea. But although I am not a LR user I just believe that a better stragegy is to copy/paste first and then act on a copy. I do not trust software to do that for me.
> But again good news


I agree, don't trust software.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2018)

langdonb said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Thanks for all the comments. I bought two of these cards new from B&H and don't recall seeing any coupons for software, so will contact them. And it was the first time I used the problem card...
> 
> ...


In some cases, the coupon is printed on the inside of the cardboard package. Almost all of mine are from Adorama or B&H.

Send me a PM and I'll send you one of the codes, I'll never use most of them.


----------

